# 367 birds??????



## jennifer.pacella (Sep 15, 2008)

K so... I was doing my research for lovebirds, cuz my mom wants a pair for her birthday coming up. This one lady I called said she breeds birds. Cockatiels, lovebirds and budgies. Okay, cool, right? So I dunno if I trust this lady.... she said she has 367 birds living in her townhouse basement and they ALL have to go within 2 weeks cuz she can't take care of them anymore. After 2 weeks, they probably won't be tame anymore. She also said, that weekends is the cage cleaning time and that people can only come on weekends... but the thing is... she brings only a certain amount of birds upstairs for you to look at. Well honestly... if your showing me say...10 birds out of ur 367.... what about the other 357 other that I can't see???? I might want one of them?

So can people tell their opinions on this situation?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If she's only gonna bring up 10 out of the 367 (which is a lot) then you say, 'is there any chance I can have a look at the others'. If she says no, then there's not much you can do, you can only try/ask.

Makes me wonder what she is going to do if she can't sell all of them within the 2 weeks, I doubt she will.


----------



## jennifer.pacella (Sep 15, 2008)

well that's the thing... she's selling for prices that they do in the pet stores.... $125 for a lovebird.... really lady, if you need to sell almost 400 birds... u better drop ur friggen price!!! I'm wondering if since people can't go downstairs... the state of cleaniness their living in??????

Anywho off to nighty night time..... clean this forum tomorrow!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Interesting. Well do you reckon you could try and get her to drop the price? (I've tried it a few times and it's worked lol).

If you say, well it's like this, I have so much money and I can give you however much for the 2 lovebirds. I don't know anything about lovebirds, but that seems to be too much for one (I could be wrong).

And ask if you can be shown to where the other birds are to have a look at them, if she won't let you, then as fishy as it might be it could be just how she is, she could even be letting them live in total filth, but IDK 'cause I don't know this lady or have been there so I can't say too much. Make sure you check to see if they're healthy, that way you'll know if it'll really be worth it. In the end I guess it's far more better then buying from a pet shop where the birds could drop dead after a few months of having them.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is Way too much for one bird. Are you sure she didn't mean for a pair. That would be what I would expect to pay.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my nieghbor doesn't have that many birds - but She won't let any one go down to her basement to see hers either - I told my b/f I will NEVER get one off of her If i can't see where they are, Then I don't want any, He went one day(before we moved beside her) and she brought a couple up for him to see 

But I told him don't bother buying them I don't want birds that I can't see how they live 


So we moved in over the winter - come spring we were out cleaning up what the last ppl left behind and she came over and was talking to us, and asked to see the birds (she can see them from her yard from the big picture window in the birds room) We allowed her! - and every time she comes over we show her any new bird we have gotten since she was last over 

and ya know I still haven't gotten to see hers !


Prices also go by mutations i've seen very expensive lovebirds 

I got my Lutino for 25 and I bought roxy and a sibling for 35 (but her sibling died 3 days later) but i've seen them online for way more 


and I'm surprised no one has turned her into to animal control! thats too many animals in one house


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> But I told him don't bother buying them I don't want birds that I can't see how they live


Ditto.

I realize that some people keep closed aviaries, and that is perfectly fine, but the whole _367 birds in a townhouse basement_ is enough to send me running. Without seeing the birds' living conditions, you have no idea how healthy they really are. I really would pass on getting any birds from this lady.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would be skeptical too, you never know how the birds are being kept. Most people with closed aviaries will have photos and be very helpful in answering questions about their birds living conditions. The number of birds being kept in a basement makes it hard to believe that their living conditions are ideal, there wouldn't even be adequate space let alone ventilation. Imagine the poo, seed spillage, feathers and dust from that number of birds!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

There's no way I'd buy from her.

If she only cleans them out once a week and she has that many birds, the conditions must be awful - clearly they are, since she won't let customers see basement unless she's just cleaned it. A responsible breeder would let you see all of their stock and all of their aviary before you buy at any time (either with photos or in person), because they have nothing to hide.

The above is true for any breeder of any animals - if you feel they're hiding something from you or ripping you off, don't buy from them.


----------



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

I dont think that'd be enough room for that many birds.. I mean for nearly 400 birds it'd have to be a HUGE basement!

Once a week for the cleaning  
If I only did my bird cages and vaccumed once a week then it'd be a mess and i only have 21 birds.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

if you ask and she says no i would ask myself whats she hiding ?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I do an extreme clean once a week, but i clean up through out the week too, like run the vacuum most of the time during the week it's not ran in every nook an cranny but once a week i move all the big cages and vacuum really well, and make sure i get under the cage stand that my b/f built and all that good stuff

but during the week i change the papers clean up messes i find 

if i waited a whole week to do it all, Lord have mercy it would take me a entire week just to clean it lol


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i do a main clean one a week but dureing the week i clean out food bowls water bowls, toys if they need doing, the budgies get clean daily too they are now so ust to ti they dont flap, 

300 odd birds tho can you imagine the noise


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe she doesn't want them because there's so many cages to clean out and that's why she only does it once a week. :hmm: 

I sort of feel sorry for her in a way, but why in the heck would you want so many birds.. I mean, I'd have 50 + but that's still a lot of birds, and it'd be a lot of time to need to spend with them + cages and cages to clean. I wonder what other birds she has.. besides the love birds. And I agree a responsible breeder would at least show you how they live, what the environment is like.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

it does sound off i have 3 cages in my room and one big one down stairs which has no bird in atm so its prety easy to clean lol, but sunday it toke me 2 hours as i had to get jojo out clean him play then put him bakc in his cage then do the budgies,


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmmmmm i just can,t think of the smell if she only does it once a week i do a weekly major clean wich includes toys perches floor and all the walls of the cage then i move the cage and do my own floor then i also do a daily clean for them also


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

elijahfan said:


> i do a main clean one a week but dureing the week i clean out food bowls water bowls, toys if they need doing, the budgies get clean daily too they are now so ust to ti they dont flap,
> 
> 300 odd birds tho can you imagine the noise



lol yep i can imagine the noise - I have 69+ birds in my house


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

69+ wow thats a big collection lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my breeder has 80 + birds


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

ok looks like my 6 are nothing when it comes to noise then lol


----------



## jennifer.pacella (Sep 15, 2008)

I totally agree with everyone!!! thanks everyone for your opinion


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You're being smart not buying from her! I'm sure you can find a better deal from someone who's a little more open.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You could go and visit her because she might just let you go and see where they are but if she doesn't show you the living area I wouldn't buy!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah for all we know. those birds could be cooped up in a few cages. or flying all over the basement. My boyfriend is a cockatiel breeder but he only had 10 birds. So its easier for him to take care of them


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know of some breeders that won't allow someone into their aviary for the bird's protection, they don't want to bring germs in. Not that this is the case here...but it does happen...I've never heard of that many birds in one place though, seems excessive.
However...if the birds are healthy, and you want one for a good price, just go to her at the end of the two weeks, and offer much less for them. She should be willing to sell them cheaper at that point...and you could say you rescued some birds (cause you would be...that sounds unpleasant for the birdies)


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

The breeder I got Tiki from and will be getting Torch from soon didn't offer to take me into the aviary either... and I didn't ask. I think have strangers trappsing in and out would be disturbing for the birds as well as bringing germs in also. I know when I got my dog Bandit some 10 years ago, I asked if I could see the whelping room, which she did let me do, but I really felt bad about going in as the dogs with babies got very upset. And I know birds get upset too, when strangers come in. But 300 some birds is a LOT of birds... I can't even began to imagine the mess....


----------

